# VERY frequent DPF regens



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 2014 CTD with 28.3k miles (bought used with 16.9k). I just recently got myself a ScanGaugeII and it says I have 158 total completed regenerations... That's 179 miles per regen over the life of the car! My most recent distance between regens was 63 miles. 102 for the one before that.

My commute is stop and go back roads 25miles each way. 26-32mph average speed usually, according to the trip meter. Because of this, I expected to be on the worse end of the regen frequency spectrum.. but I would have guessed 400-500 per.

So my car doesn't currently have any codes thrown, but this seems like an outrageous amount of DPF regens. I'm worried something will finally rear its ugly head after my warranty runs out.

I had also just gotten myself a Trifecta tune, which I have removed after 2.5 days of use. I am certain it was not the cause, but I want to address this problem before I add in the variable of an aftermarket tune. If it's relevant: when testing out my new tune I didn't notice a huge difference, and I couldn't get the instantaneous horsepower reading to break above 110.

History on the car: I bought with a note in the carfax that it had been taken in for "engine computer issues". I bought it in late August '15 with 550 gal fuel used and 16.9k miles (30.7 mpg average, I've averaged 36.7 mpg for my ownership). It threw a CEL on me twice; once in December and again in February. When I checked the code through OnStar they were quite vague (I don't remember the specific code). By the time I could take it to the dealer the codes had cleared themselves. 

I've run 3 different diesel fuel system cleaners through the tank, replaced the tires with Michelin Premier A/S at 25k miles (didn't need tires yet, just unhappy with the stock ones in winter conditions), oil changes every 5k at the dealer. I plan to keep this car a long time and I don't intend to skimp or skip any preventive maintenance. I have a big service planned at ~30k: oil change, tire rotate, fuel filter, intake and cabin air filters, transmission flush and conversion to Amsoil atf. I'm strongly considering installing a Perrin air/oil seperator (best design I've seen so far, by a fair margin). 

I also noticed when I checked my oil dipstick today, after driving about a mile to the gas station on my lunch break, that little puffs of what looked like exhaust. 

Am I screwed and experiencing massive blow-by? Is the EGR going crazy and causing poor combustion and clogging my dpf? Is my high pressure fuel pump not running at proper pressure? Soot mass sensor malfunction? All of these are just guesses but needless to say I'm pretty freaked out. 

I plan on dropping it off to the dealer, but honestly they don't give me the impression of being experts on our rare LUV engine. Anyone have any ideas of where to look first?

TLDR: Regens waaay too often, possibly low power, no check engine codes thrown. I take good care of the car, don't drive like a feind. What gives?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to read the thread How many hose clamps did you find under-tightened on your Diesel intake?. The theory is that loose clamps could be letting in unmetered air and creating a lean air/fuel mixture and various other problems.

Question: when your car goes though a regen, how low does the soot go? Down to zero, or does it stop before then? I'm trying to figure out if your car never completes a regen, or if it's building soot at an abnormal rate.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LUZ

not LUV


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> You might want to read the thread How many hose clamps did you find under-tightened on your Diesel intake?. The theory is that loose clamps could be letting in unmetered air and creating a lean air/fuel mixture and various other problems.
> 
> Question: when your car goes though a regen, how low does the soot go? Down to zero, or does it stop before then? I'm trying to figure out if your car never completes a regen, or if it's building soot at an abnormal rate.


nobody's goes to zero


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> nobody's goes to zero


What's the usual result of a normal, full regen?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> nobody's goes to zero


Not usually, but sometimes... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/163698-strange-regen-events.html




JasonD said:


> I've run 3 different diesel fuel system cleaners through the tank,


This may be part of your problem. Others will disagree i am sure. Nothing but diesel fuel in my tank for 165K miles so far.

In general, stop and go driving will definitely increase the regen interval but I am not sure that the extremely short intervals you mention are normal. Do you have a way to get information from the dealer that will give you more insight into the problems listed on Carfax, like what the specific complaint was and what was done to address? Do you know for sure you have low ash oil in the crankcase? The wrong oil can definitely cause excessive regens. I would start by changing oil to a good Dexos2 oil and seeing if that changes things. There have been multiple reports of the dealers using Dexos1 in Cruze diesels. 



ChevyGuy said:


> What's the usual result of a normal, full regen?


Mine usually goes down to 3 grams and stops.


----------



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

Regen finishes at 3. I've only had the gauge on a few days so thats only my most recent 2 regen cycles.

I am certain the oil is the recommended. I made sure to point out the unusual oil to the service manager, and checked up on it after the first oil change.

I also checked the intake system fasteners. None were what i would call loose, though i did tighten one down a bit more.

I highly doubt a few fuel treatments would have caused such a high regen count.

Sorry i don't know how to quote posts on the mobile app. Thanks to all for the ideas so far!


----------



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

As to the previous issue/carfax, I called the dealership that had done that service asking about it, they didn't seem to have anything more specific in their tech notes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JasonD said:


> As to the previous issue/carfax, I called the dealership that had done that service asking about it, they didn't seem to have anything more specific in their tech notes.


Could you ask them if you could talk to the tech that worked on it? Maybe (s)he will remember something. I mean, (s)he probably doesn't see a diesel Cruze every day. 

it seems to me that something may have happened prior to your ownership to cause this situation.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Also, have your dealership see if the rumored update to fuel trim is available.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been having pretty frequent regens lately, too. Today was at about 100 miles and the past few have been between 150-300. My commute is about 37 miles each way, mostly highway. In the morning I usually won't see any soot accumulation (little traffic) but the afternoon I always hit stop and go traffic and see soot go up. Avg speed around 30-35mph per tank.

Tuesday I regen'd and filled up on my way home. Right after I hit heavy traffic all the way home from there and accumulated about 1 gram per mile, was at 16 miles and 16 grams.

I have no CEL or anything abnormal. I will continue to keep an eye on it..


----------



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

Similar deal for me. First trip after my last regen, I went from 3g to 14g. Last few trips since then were between 1-4 increase each. I just hit another regen coming home, 108 miles. 

I've ordered some Amsoil oil test kits. Will I be able to tell if the dealer used the correct low ash oil by the results?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

My car probably has maybe 60/40 highway/city driving, so it is a pretty good mix. I've noticed the regens generally seem to be every 1 and 1/8 or 1 and 1/4 tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> I've been having pretty frequent regens lately, too. Today was at about 100 miles and the past few have been between 150-300. My commute is about 37 miles each way, mostly highway. In the morning I usually won't see any soot accumulation (little traffic) but the afternoon I always hit stop and go traffic and see soot go up. Avg speed around 30-35mph per tank.
> 
> Tuesday I regen'd and filled up on my way home. Right after I hit heavy traffic all the way home from there and accumulated about 1 gram per mile, was at 16 miles and 16 grams.
> 
> I have no CEL or anything abnormal. I will continue to keep an eye on it..


When my car had fewer miles on it, I saw things like this happen from time to time. Now at 165K miles, I am driving more highway and seeing 900+ between regens. 



JasonD said:


> Similar deal for me. First trip after my last regen, I went from 3g to 14g. Last few trips since then were between 1-4 increase each. I just hit another regen coming home, 108 miles.
> 
> I've ordered some Amsoil oil test kits. Will I be able to tell if the dealer used the correct low ash oil by the results?


It depends on the testing facility. You would have to do some research. i think there are a few people on this forum who know a lot about that sort of thing.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Last few regens, was 250, today 125, and at 11 grams in last 19 miles. Pretty frustrating. Same driving I have always done, wonder if summer fuel is causing a change, have 4800 miles on oil, if it is regening this often about 8-10% of the time it's in regen mode. Using the same fuel from a station in winter I got 750 miles a regen.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Have CTD back on highway and looks like a much better Regen cycle distance, seems like if I do too much stop and go in town stuff it really effects the regen cycle. My car has 10k miles now and I am doing more wide open throttle on occasion. Have a trip to the East Coast in a few weeks, so its going to have a time to readjust to a nice long trip. Freaky to think I can drive from Indy to New Jersey coast on one tank of fuel. :grin:


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Guys, you all worry too much about regens. Drive the car and it will take care of the rest. I don't know why you would be frustrated about the distance between regens if everything is still working properly.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Guys, you all worry too much about regens. Drive the car and it will take care of the rest. I don't know why you would be frustrated about the distance between regens if everything is still working properly.


I can be frustrated if at times it is in regen mode close to 10% of driving time and burning extra fuel and still could have a dumbass moment and turn the car off at wrong time and have to get a manual regen, that is MUCH more likely if regen cycle is every 100 miles vs 750 plus miles. To be honest if the car is going to regen every 100 miles consistently I will sell the car. You probably think I am crazy.....I might be. I don't like frequent regens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I can be frustrated if at times it is in regen mode close to 10% of driving time and burning extra fuel and still could have a dumbass moment and turn the car off at wrong time and have to get a manual regen, that is MUCH more likely if regen cycle is every 100 miles vs 750 plus miles. To be honest if the car is going to regen every 100 miles consistently I will sell the car. You probably think I am crazy.....I might be. I don't like frequent regens.


You can shut it off during a regen no problem. Just watch out for the pre-regen. Ever since I have been watching for it, it's not happened in 33K miles at the time I would be shutting the car off.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> You can shut it off during a regen no problem. Just watch out for the pre-regen. Ever since I have been watching for it, it's not happened in 33K miles at the time I would be shutting the car off.


Thanks, I think I have a good understanding of the issues, partly to reading about your experiences with regen good and bad. My main point is if it regens every 100 miles turning car off by mistake is more likely. It's overall very unlikely but still possible.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I can be frustrated if at times it is in regen mode close to 10% of driving time and burning extra fuel and still could have a dumbass moment and turn the car off at wrong time and have to get a manual regen, that is MUCH more likely if regen cycle is every 100 miles vs 750 plus miles. To be honest if the car is going to regen every 100 miles consistently I will sell the car. You probably think I am crazy.....I might be. I don't like frequent regens.



Unless you have a gauge and are constantly watching the DIC for fuel usage, you'll hardly know the car is in Regen. I too have noticed more frequent regens the past few months. Every 100-150 miles in fact. Could be fuel or its just the normal regens of the car. Mixed used city and highway. I too notice less regens if driving more highway. Could be fuel, could be use, could be normal. My BILs truck regens a few times a week so 150 miles doesn't scare me. Barely know it's happening.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Unless you have a gauge and are constantly watching the DIC for fuel usage, you'll hardly know the car is in Regen. I too have noticed more frequent regens the past few months. Every 100-150 miles in fact. Could be fuel or its just the normal regens of the car. Mixed used city and highway. I too notice less regens if driving more highway. Could be fuel, could be use, could be normal. My BILs truck regens a few times a week so 150 miles doesn't scare me. Barely know it's happening.


Your missing my point. I love driving the car but if the car is going to regen every 100 miles I will sell the darn thing, just my view. This doesn't scare me at all, I just don't like frequent regens. Last week it went from 15 to regen in less than 15 miles. Getting ready for a long 750 mile road trip, maybe that will reset the regen cycle.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Your missing my point. I love driving the car but if the car is going to regen every 100 miles I will sell the darn thing, just my view. This doesn't scare me at all, I just don't like frequent regens. Last week it went from 15 to regen in less than 15 miles. Getting ready for a long 750 mile road trip, maybe that will reset the regen cycle.


Based on my experience of 900-1000 mile regens, you should have one or zero regens on a 750 mile all highway trip.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Based on my experience of 900-1000 mile regens, you should have one or zero regens on a 750 mile all highway trip.


I agree with you. My driving has been pretty consistent and was getting 750 miles per regen before then in it went to 100-250 for some reason. It might even go longer than 750. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> diesel said:
> 
> 
> > Based on my experience of 900-1000 mile regens, you should have one or zero regens on a 750 mile all highway trip.
> ...


Any followup with this?

I've tried driving easy and punching it, driving in heavy traffic and clear roads, cool mornings and hot afternoons, no matter what I do I regen every 100-150 miles lately, killing my mileage. Sometimes it'll go up from 3 to 18 in 50 miles, other times like a gram per mile!

Changed...
Oil (super 3000 xe)
Fuel filter
Air filter
Fuel stations

No change. Car seems to drive ok, but I'm anxious I'll get some CEL now that I crossed the 36k mile mark ..


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Any followup with this?
> 
> I've tried driving easy and punching it, driving in heavy traffic and clear roads, cool mornings and hot afternoons, no matter what I do I regen every 100-150 miles lately, killing my mileage. Sometimes it'll go up from 3 to 18 in 50 miles, other times like a gram per mile!
> 
> ...



A few weeks back I was regen about every 100-150 miles. Then went 300 before regen and then 125 before another. It's never consistent. I believe a lot of it depends on how ypu drive it. More highway =less regens. 

As to frequency and killing fuel mileage. It can't affect it that much on an average basis. Mine only regens for about 8-10 miles of driving, so it can't affect the average that bad unless you're only driving 100 miles a week and regen once a week.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> nobody's goes to zero



Correct, I've gone as low as 2 after a regen, but then it quickly goes up from there. Stabilizes at about 18 on Scangauge II and then goes up slowly from there. Depends on how I drive it as we'll.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> Correct, I've gone as low as 2 after a regen, but then it quickly goes up from there. Stabilizes at about 18 on Scangauge II and then goes up slowly from there. Depends on how I drive it as we'll.


It does go to zero... sometimes...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/163698-strange-regen-events.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone in another thready mentioned biodiesel. I wonder if a high biodiesel content could be causing the frequent regens. it would make sense.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just got back from a 1800 mile trip in my 15 CTD, was gone a week, first tank of diesel went 803 miles, got little over 50 mpg all highway, pump filled too quickly to fill to brim without wearing diesel fuel, last tank 811 miles and high 40s mpg, overall for trip with 48-49mpg. 

My last regen all highway was 780 miles, pretty happy with that. Even on that regen it gets a lot of grams of soot quickly then last 5 grams is a long time before it regens. 

Car performed near perfect. Only hiccup was my girlfriend spilling a pretty big cup of coffee on my lap just after passing into the Bronx on the George Washington Bridge, had to turn around and pay another $15 toll after I changed my shorts, thank goodness the coffee wasn't to hot.

I don't know how much I spent on tolls, but my guess is it was 2x what I spent on fuel, feel sorry for you folks on east coast, toll roads everywhere. Happy to be home in Indy area.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just got back from a 1800 mile trip in my 15 CTD, was gone a week, first tank of diesel went 803 miles, got little over 50 mpg all highway, pump filled too quickly to fill to brim without wearing diesel fuel, last tank 811 miles and high 40s mpg, overall for trip with 48-49mpg.
> 
> My last regen all highway was 780 miles, pretty happy with that. Even on that regen it gets a lot of grams of soot quickly then last 5 grams is a long time before it regens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! Glad to hear your highway regens are OK and the coffee wasn't too hot!


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad to hear there's some hope, guess I need to go for a long drive.. just as soon as I fix my CEL for P11D7 that greeted me this morning


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Glad to hear there's some hope, guess I need to go for a long drive.. just as soon as I fix my CEL for P11D7 that greeted me this morning


I think the highway driving helps for sure. I don't know if it helps, but when merging onto the highway I did several wide open throttle starts, and mine shifts at about 4500 rpms. Still don't understand why it gets to 15 grams of soot in 125 miles, then the next 7 grams goes 650 or so more miles, oh well, the system seems to be working well.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Still don't understand why it gets to 15 grams of soot in 125 miles, then the next 7 grams goes 650 or so more miles, oh well, the system seems to be working well.


That sort of thing happened to me earlier in the car's life (I think I was at 18 grams for like 500 miles once), but now for the most part the grams are more evenly spaced. I have no idea why.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I'am having the same issue now also. Only have about 10,000 miles on it, but I have documented every regen so far with my scan gauge 2 and they have all been around the 800-900 mile mark and the soot would slowly build up to 22 grams before a regen would occur. I drive about 70-80 percent highway and always fill up at the same 3 gas stations. Now, it builds up to about 18 grams real quick, and goes a little slower after that to 22. I have averaged 250 miles on my last 2 regens, and my current one is looking to be the same. I work at an oil refinery, so I know it isn't an issue with diesel fuel. I buy from the stations we supply, (the same 3 stations) where I know the cloud point of the diesel is low enough that there is no additives needed year round for gelling of the diesel. I wish I knew the sudden change....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> I'am having the same issue now also. Only have about 10,000 miles on it, but I have documented every regen so far with my scan gauge 2 and they have all been around the 800-900 mile mark and the soot would slowly build up to 22 grams before a regen would occur. I drive about 70-80 percent highway and always fill up at the same 3 gas stations. Now, it builds up to about 18 grams real quick, and goes a little slower after that to 22. I have averaged 250 miles on my last 2 regens, and my current one is looking to be the same. I work at an oil refinery, so I know it isn't an issue with diesel fuel. I buy from the stations we supply, (the same 3 stations) where I know the cloud point of the diesel is low enough that there is no additives needed year round for gelling of the diesel. I wish I knew the sudden change....


I've seen varying behavior on mine over the 60K or so i have watched it with the scnagauge. I am at 171K now. it's been pretty consistently 800-1000 miles for me. It seems like it leveled out after my last manual regen at 131K miles. I am not sure if they reprogrammed anything.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

kbarzo said:


> I'am having the same issue now also. Only have about 10,000 miles on it, but I have documented every regen so far with my scan gauge 2 and they have all been around the 800-900 mile mark and the soot would slowly build up to 22 grams before a regen would occur. I drive about 70-80 percent highway and always fill up at the same 3 gas stations. Now, it builds up to about 18 grams real quick, and goes a little slower after that to 22. I have averaged 250 miles on my last 2 regens, and my current one is looking to be the same. I work at an oil refinery, so I know it isn't an issue with diesel fuel. I buy from the stations we supply, (the same 3 stations) where I know the cloud point of the diesel is low enough that there is no additives needed year round for gelling of the diesel. I wish I knew the sudden change....


It still looks like I'm having the quick regen issue. My last regen went down to 3 soot grams and quickly went to 14 soot grams in 36 miles!! Then it took about 140 miles to get to 15 soot grams. I don't understand that at all. My driving has been very consistent since I bought it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> It still looks like I'm having the quick regen issue. My last regen went down to 3 soot grams and quickly went to 14 soot grams in 36 miles!! Then it took about 140 miles to get to 15 soot grams. I don't understand that at all. My driving has been very consistent since I bought it.


I have seen this inconsistent behavior from time to time, especially when I had lower miles. Now at 172K miles, I am still on the original DPF and it's still working well. I've had just under 200 total regens.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this is completely normal; (with the exception being that the car is used strictly (85%+ of the time)as a highway cruiser) as many people are having this "issue". I know for my first 55,000 miles, my regens took place about 700 - 900 miles apart. At that time I was doing almost all highway driving with short trips in the city. For the last year I've been driving much more frequently in stop and go traffic with only occasional trips on the highway. My regens now take place about every 200-300 miles; with my shortest distance being like 89 miles.


----------



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for the necro thread, but I wanted to follow up on this topic. I've basically tried just forgetting about it and driving the car to see if I notice any concrete patterns regarding regen frequency. I believe soot buildup happens primarily when EGTs are allowed to get too cold. When I cruise on the highway with no traffic to bog me down, my EGTs tend to sit around the 600F range. As long as I maintain that sort of temperature, I get very much extended regens at 600-900 miles. However my normal traffic involves too much stop and go, even on my highway routes with rush hour traffic. These situations can often let EGT drop down in the 300F and lower range, and the DPF fills up much much faster.

My concerns were the same as expressed by others in this thread. All this regen activity is really cutting into the potential mpg of this car which is quite annoying. Also the potential cost and major inconvenience of problems with the exhaust/aftertreatment system are pretty disconcerting now that I'm outside the warranty.

I haven't found any fuel additives or anything that seem to make an appreciable difference in regen frequency. I really do think it pretty much boils down to stop and go driving being the culprit. That said, I'm going to grab a coolant additive that claims faster warm-up times. I'm hoping that will translate into slightly faster DPF warmup, among other longevity/efficiency benefits of faster warmup.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JasonD said:


> Sorry for the necro thread, but I wanted to follow up on this topic. I've basically tried just forgetting about it and driving the car to see if I notice any concrete patterns regarding regen frequency. I believe soot buildup happens primarily when EGTs are allowed to get too cold. When I cruise on the highway with no traffic to bog me down, my EGTs tend to sit around the 600F range. As long as I maintain that sort of temperature, I get very much extended regens at 600-900 miles. However my normal traffic involves too much stop and go, even on my highway routes with rush hour traffic. These situations can often let EGT drop down in the 300F and lower range, and the DPF fills up much much faster.
> 
> My concerns were the same as expressed by others in this thread. All this regen activity is really cutting into the potential mpg of this car which is quite annoying. Also the potential cost and major inconvenience of problems with the exhaust/aftertreatment system are pretty disconcerting now that I'm outside the warranty.
> 
> I haven't found any fuel additives or anything that seem to make an appreciable difference in regen frequency. I really do think it pretty much boils down to stop and go driving being the culprit. That said, I'm going to grab a coolant additive that claims faster warm-up times. I'm hoping that will translate into slightly faster DPF warmup, among other longevity/efficiency benefits of faster warmup.


I definitely have seen the soot grams accumulate significantly faster with stop and go or slower driving. 

Out of curiosity, what is the coolant additive you are looking into?


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Arent soot grams just a measurement of pre dpf vs post dpf exhaust pressure levels? Would it not be accurate to assume that after a regen, the differential between the sensors is "reset" in the pcm and that the sudden increase is because as it fills, the differential in pressure becomes more pronounced at first and less pronounced the closer you get to 22 grams or whatever the regen level is set at? The reason I wonder is because when I had to bring my car in last year for a manual regen, my soot level was at 45 grams. Now if one was to remove the dpf and beat all of the soot out of it, do you really thing you would have found 45 grams in there or perhaps the "threshold" between pre and post dpf levels was set too sensitive? At the time they reprogrammed my ecm because of the dpf and I never had a problem after that. Cheers!!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkola said:


> Arent soot grams just a measurement of pre dpf vs post dpf exhaust pressure levels? Would it not be accurate to assume that after a regen, the differential between the sensors is "reset" in the pcm and that the sudden increase is because as it fills, the differential in pressure becomes more pronounced at first and less pronounced the closer you get to 22 grams or whatever the regen level is set at? The reason I wonder is because when I had to bring my car in last year for a manual regen, my soot level was at 45 grams. Now if one was to remove the dpf and beat all of the soot out of it, do you really thing you would have found 45 grams in there or perhaps the "threshold" between pre and post dpf levels was set too sensitive? At the time they reprogrammed my ecm because of the dpf and I never had a problem after that. Cheers!!!!!


Yes it's a calculation based off pressure difference, as I understand it. In my car, most usually the increase in soot grams is usually fairly consistent, but it does vary sometimes - probably depending on a lot of factors. It seems more consistent after the recall though.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I have 275 Regens over 66000 miles. Most likely from the time period when I reset the check engine light every day for about a year. I did get a code once for too many regens...I reset it too.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Before the recall and ECM re-flash I was having a regen about every 150 miles. Since the recall I have had two regens, the first at around 900 miles and the second at 956 miles with just 6-15 mile trips about 35% expressway and temperatures in the 20s. I'm very pleased with the recall so far.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkola said:


> I have 275 Regens over 66000 miles. Most likely from the time period when I reset the check engine light every day for about a year. I did get a code once for too many regens...I reset it too.


I like this method! LOL - I keep resetting my P11DC and continuing on my way.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I've noticed a definite difference since around november. All spring and summer my regen would occur on average roughly every 250 miles or so. I bought the car in January 2016, and my first 12 or so regen were occurring about every 900 miles. I do I would say 70% highway, sometimes more sometimes less. I have also not had any of the recalls done also. I will have to wait to see til summer weather comes around this year to see if it changes the miles between regens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> I've noticed a definite difference since around november. All spring and summer my regen would occur on average roughly every 250 miles or so. I bought the car in January 2016, and my first 12 or so regen were occurring about every 900 miles. I do I would say 70% highway, sometimes more sometimes less. I have also not had any of the recalls done also. I will have to wait to see til summer weather comes around this year to see if it changes the miles between regens.


Sounds like seasonal fuel composition may play a role.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Deeezel said:


> I've noticed a definite difference since around november. All spring and summer my regen would occur on average roughly every 250 miles or so. I bought the car in January 2016, and my first 12 or so regen were occurring about every 900 miles. I do I would say 70% highway, sometimes more sometimes less. I have also not had any of the recalls done also. I will have to wait to see til summer weather comes around this year to see if it changes the miles between regens.


I've noticed the same thing. Purchased scan Gauge in July. Driving in August & September, regens seemed frequent in comparison to total regen vs miles drive. Since the cold weather returned, miles between regen has increased greatly. Recall was not done. Is it fuel or does cold air with increased O2 make a difference? At times I monitor IA2 and it is generally 5-10 above ambient temp.


----------

